# Talking Timeshares Episode 22:  Desireable Las Vegas Timeshare you can buy for $1?



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2022)

doing a little test to see if we get the same results for Grandview as we did for vacation village parkway!  (currently 14 individual resale listings for Grandview in the marketplace)  and its regularly given away in the bargain deals section of the forums!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 29, 2022)

Amazing


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 30, 2022)

halfway to the 800 sub mark and another giveaway for all youtube subscribers!

be sure to watch - click like - and sub to the channel to help spread the word of TUG on youtube!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 30, 2022)

I sent an email on one of the Grandview ads.  So far, no reply.  Hard to buy something if the Seller won't answer the inquiry.    

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 31, 2022)

shoot me the ad number if they dont respond within 24 hours.


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 31, 2022)

Won a Grandview unit on Ebay this morning (because no one stopped me in the other thread) with free transfer and free RCI Points account enrollment for $3.25. The deed is already e-recorded with Clark County as of this afternoon. I am looking forward to trying out the RCI points!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 31, 2022)

going to need a vote on what resort to do next if these continue to be so successful in promoting valuable $1 resales!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 31, 2022)

will say we've gotten more emails regarding buying/selling Grandview in the past few days than probably the entire year combined!


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 31, 2022)

Quite fitting subscriber count for the location of the resort!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 31, 2022)

haha, nice!


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 2, 2022)

Received RCI Points letter today - told me to wait 24 hours before trying to login - but, still - the fastest i have ever had anything transfer


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 2, 2022)

so very happy these videos promote the resale market and result in successful private sales between owners!


----------

